# Wake On LAN Risks



## t_funke (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a home media server setup with a static IP and I've just enabled Wake On LAN by forwarding ports 7 and 9 to the media server's static IP. I can now turn on my media server with my Android phone via the internet. Can anyone tell me what are the risks of having such a setup? The media server is running Ubuntu Server 10.04.3 and it only contain files - it is not my main PC.

I'm not familiar with port forwarding as I've never used torrents and I don't play online gaming. I've had a quick look at articles on the internet regarding this question but they all seem to be written with the view that port forwarding is done to your main PC.

If anyone can enlighten me on this particular topic, that would be great! :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

port forwarding is referred to as opening pin holes in your firewall.
risk is small accordingly

what pc/device forwarded to doesn't matter


----------

